# mini German shepard



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i know this subject has been brought up before, about chis colors/marks make them look like other breeds well heres my
mini german shepard


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That does look like a mini german shepard. How cute!!! If the arm of of the chair wasn't taller than him/her you'd never know.


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

aww. thats cute.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is a cutie


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Definitely shepherd markings! Very pretty!


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

too funny. too cute. lol


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

awww what a little cutie!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

awww...he is adorable.


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

I used to have a minnie german shepard too! Not anymore though, he soon lost all that black fur.


----------



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

I can understand what you mean! THis is Lily looking out of the window. Her black muzzle makes her look like a mini GSD. Very individual though! Love it


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

REBECCA said:


> I used to have a minnie german shepard too! Not anymore though, he soon lost all that black fur.


Twig used to be pretty much the same - when she was a pup she looked like a tiny GSD :lol:


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

cute pictures of other mini gsd i wonder if Ruby's fur will get lighter? It is already turning a little lighter


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Lily looks so much like my Willow!! :love5:


----------



## Trace (Feb 20, 2008)

aww, so cute!! :love5:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awwww, cute pics everyone!


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Awww what a cutie! I love chis and german shepards so is my perfect dog! hehe


----------

